# 

## Voyager

%)  .,          !? 

            08  01 !?  :Smilie: 

  ,  - ,    !?

----------

- ,         "   ",    .     ?

----------


## Voyager

,   .   ,          ?  :Wow:

----------


## Tbal

,  :
"
" -", 2007, N 2

:           (  ),          ?

:    ,                     (. 5  1/98 "  ").
               ,    .
          ,         (. 17  6/01 "  ", . 1 . 256  ).
     ,  ,     ,     (. 4  6/01),     ,     ,    20 000 .  ,        -  (. 5  6/01).

 !  1  2006 .         10 000 .             (. 18    6/01).  1  2006 .      (.     12.12.2005 N 147 "     6/01").

          (     ),                5/01 " - "       (.     28.12.2001 N 119).
        (    N -4, -   N -11,      N -17  .) (.     30.05.2006 N 03-03-04/4/98).
     20 000 .,      . 5  6/01,       (    ),           :
-         -   N -1 (-1, -1);
-          N -6;
-       ..
 N -1 (.     21.01.2003 N 7) ,      -     ,   .       ,             .             N -1.      ,            .

 !    (  )       ,       .

.

 ""

31.01.2007

----------


## Voyager

:yes:

----------

-         ?

----------

53/
16.09.08 .




:

1.	    2              93794,18 .
2.	    2       16.09.08. 
3.	   00000067.
4.	          5    14 2922650 (    )   93794,18 .
5.	         85  .       85  .
6.	           .

----------

,  .          , ..    .   .

----------

!
  .

----------

